# Is Fishie a rosetail?



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

I figured you guys on this section of the board really know your stuff about tail types, so my question is, is Fishie (the one in my profile pic) a rosetail? I'm confused as to what a rosetail actually looks like, because I've been told different things. There are more pictures of him in my album for him in my profile... sadly his tail doesn't look like this anymore because he's a biter. :-( But I was just curious.


----------



## Basement Bettas (May 12, 2012)

no, he does not appear to be.


----------

